# Yum LPT vs. Berkley Powerbait



## mcfish12 (Mar 15, 2009)

Which of the brands do you all have the most confidence in? How much of a difference do you think the LPT and the Powerbaits scents make, and which one do you think is the best if you had to choose one?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

The scents are all about how long a fish will hold on to the bait. When its a finicky bite I could see it making the difference, but when fish are slamming it, I don't think it matters. For worms and minnow imitations, I use scented. For grubs I don't bother, I've done just as well with non-scented. As far as which is better, I would thing it depends on the day and the fish, just like color, presentation, etc.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've never used LPT but I will say the power baits make a big difference in plastic worms. I fished plastic worms long before power baits came out and never had fish hang on to a worm as long as they do a power worm. A lot of times you have to make sure not to let a fish go too long or he will swallow a power worm and while I've had bass swallow plain unscented worms this doesn't happen near as frequently as with the power worms


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

I use lpt and I love it! But I do use power bait to, there are some worms that berkerly has that yum does not. So it all depends IMO


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

gulp is just amazing i'v tride the yum stuff with good resolts but you can't beat gulp:G


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I think they both make some great products. I use YUM Dingers all the time. As donlon88 said, it depends the style of worm you are looking for, as both companies have different style products. Not sure I could live without the Dinger or the Power worm!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

thelatrobe33 said:


> I think they both make some great products. I use YUM Dingers all the time. As donlon88 said, it depends the style of worm you are looking for, as both companies have different style products. Not sure I could live without the Dinger or the Power worm!


Very well said! I always have a dinger and power worm rigged up, no matter conditions or time of year. 2 of my go to lures!


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I have had a lot of success on Gulp. I mean I have used plenty of worms but with the Gulp, I throw it out and the fish grab it and don't let go. The only downfall is they break apart very easily, sorta like Yamamoto Senkos.
How well do the Yum Dingers stay together compared to Yam because if I'm not getting the Yam Senkos on sale then I'm not getting them.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

The yums stay together much better but I don't think work as well as the senkos I bought senkos last week when tackle warehouse had them 20% off for $4.79


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

On the original question of Yum vs. Powerbait: I've caught plenty of fish on both, but there are individual baits in each line I like and don't like (and sometimes I use Zoom baits instead of either). As for Gulp, the worms and Fluke-type baits have been disappointing at best, but I have some others I still want to try.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm a firm believer in the Powerbait brand...YUM has some new baits in the F2 series that look pretty interesting though.


----------

